# Beale's Book on Idolatry



## Robin (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone into GK Beale?

His latest tome is astonishing!

Amazon.com: We Become What We Worship: A Biblical Theology of Idolatry: G. K. Beale: Books

 

Thoughts?

Robin


----------



## Casey (Dec 19, 2008)

I work at IVP so I got one about the time in came out. I've read about a third of it. So far it's been very good!


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 19, 2008)

I picked up a copy of this on Wednesday at a local Christian bookstore. It looks good!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 19, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> I picked up a copy of this on Wednesday at a local Christian bookstore. It looks good!



Looks like another one to put on my list... 

Wondering what it would be like to have a local Christian store (within 2 hours) that would sell books of this kind. Ours just sell trinkets and other pop-Christian stuff


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 19, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Wondering what it would be like to have a local Christian store (within 2 hours) that would sell books of this kind. Ours just sell trinkets and other pop-Christian stuff



Todd, we have a couple of those Christian schlock shops in Louisville, but we also have a hidden treasure known as the Christian Book Nook, which carries a great many books that are used at SBTS, including books written by the profs. The owner sells all new books at a 30% discount, plus he has many used books at deep discounts (I bought a decent copy of Grudem's _Systematic Theology_ for about $15, for instance). Then there's a back corner with stacks and stacks of unorganized used books -- some good, but some not so good -- that he sells for anything from .25 to $1 in most cases. Then there's a whole rack of Puritan Paperbacks, which is the source of many a stocking stuffer for this time of the year!

If you're ever in Louisville, KY, drop me a line and I'll take you by there!


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 19, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> I picked up a copy of this on Wednesday at a local Christian bookstore. It looks good!




Whoa!!!! A Christian bookstore carries this??? Our local store has all the best from Joel Osteen and his Mrs., TD Jakes, Joyce Meyers, Rick Warren, etc.

If I need a new set of Calvin's Institutes, I can always go to Barnes and Noble. They actually have it on their shelves.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 19, 2008)

MMasztal said:


> Whoa!!!! A Christian bookstore carries this??? Our local store has all the best from Joel Osteen and his Mrs., TD Jakes, Joyce Meyers, Rick Warren, etc.



I'll extend the offer to a fellow ARP as well -- anytime you're in Louisville, look me up and I'll take you by the Book Nook!

Just to make all of you even more jealous, I read a review (Greenbaggins, maybe?) of Beale's book in response to the Enns' scripture controversy at WTS, dropped into the the Book Nook that very afternoon and found a copy on the shelves! Too cool!


----------

